# [Umfrage] Was haben die Spiele, die ihr spielt, gekostet?



## ruyven_macaran (9. März 2014)

Aus der Rubrik "blöde Fragen spät nach Mitternacht":

Was gebt ihr so für die Spiele aus, die ihr die meiste Zeit zockt?

Also nicht "Spiele, die ihr habt" oder "Spiele, die ihr kauft". Die meisten von uns dürften haufenweise Spiele zu Hause rumliegen haben, die sie nur kurz angespielt und dann angeekelt weggeräumt haben. Umgekehrt gibt es nicht gerade wenige, die mit einfachen Casual-Games, F2P, Open Source, Cover-CDs,... zum fast oder ganz Nulltarif spielen. Am anderen Ende der Skala dagegen MMORPGs, P2W und manch DLC-Konzept, in die man hunderte € versenken kann.

Kriterien also:
- ihr habt es innerhalb der letzten maximal 5 Jahre erhalten (das Spiel an sich darf auch deutlich älter sein, aber vor 10 Jahren hat man zu anderen Preisen gekauft. Wer sehr viel retro zockt, kann die ggf. als "0 € / schon im Bestand" einfließen lassen.)
- ob es ein Vollpreistitel, ein (hoffentlich legaler) Download,... war, ist egal - Hauptsache, es kam irgendwie in eure Sammlung. Es zählen auch Spiele, die ihr euch ein zweites Mal gekauft habt (z.B. GoG)
- ihr habt es mindestens zu 1/3 durchgespielt (bzw. mindestens 1/3tel der Zeit, die ihr typischerweise in Endlosspiele investiert)
- bei Spielen eines Bundles verteilt sich der Preis auf alle Titel, die ihr entsprechend obiger Kategorien gespielt habt.
- Add-Ons und DLCs zählen mit zum Hauptspiel, es sei denn sie haben noch einmal den gleichen Umfang (d.h.: Ein zusätzliches Auto für Need for Speed ist eine Kompletierung des Inhaltes, der Kaufpreis wird zum Spielpreis addiert. Ein komplettes WoW-Add-On ist eher ein einzeln zu zählendes Spiel, in dem man "zufällig" den alten Character weiterverwenden kann)
- Bei Cover-CDs müsst ihr entscheiden, ob ihr euch das Heft wegen der CD gekauft habt (Spielpreis = Heftpreis) oder ob ihr das Heft gekauft wolltet und das Spiel eine kostenlose Dreingabe war, die ihr nur mal angetestet habt.

Habt ihr alle Spiele beisammen einfach den Durchschnittspreis abschätzen und abstimmen

*Da mehrere Leute "max." Angaben posten noch einmal der Hinweis: Es geht nicht um die teuersten Spiele, sondern den Durchschnitt aller gespielten Spiele.* Wer einmal im Jahr 80 € auf den Tisch legt, ansonsten aber fünf 3 € Online-Schnäppchen und 4 Cover-CDs, von denen nur eine gezielt gekauft wurde, zockt, der kommt trotzdem auf <20 € pro Spiel.


_Die Angaben hinter den Preisen sind natürlich nur Beispiele. Es gibt sicherlich billigere Sammlereditionen, teurere Bundles, die Grenze zwischen F2P und P2W ist fließend, etc. _


----------



## ForisB (9. März 2014)

Seit dem es Steam-Sales, HumbleBundle, etc. gibt gebe ich nicht mehr als 1-7 euro im Durschschnitt  pro Spiel aus. The Witcher 3 und Risen 3 werden evtl. mal wieder Vollpreistitel bei mir.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (9. März 2014)

Würde ja bis 120 anklicken, allerdings ist/sind mein/e Spiele/e keine Sammlereditionen sondern BF3+Premium und BF4+Premium.
Ansonsten würd ich wohl "bis 50" anklicken für BioshockI&II oder Borderlands beide Teile ...


----------



## thekerub (9. März 2014)

ForisB schrieb:


> Seit dem es Steam-Sales, HumbleBundle, etc. gibt gebe ich nicht mehr als 1-7 euro im Durschschnitt  pro Spiel aus.


Dito. Konsolenspiele kaufe ich nach ein bis drei Monaten gebraucht aus der Videothek, i.d.R. für nicht mehr als 20€. 

Anders sieht es bei Indies und Early Access aus. DayZ, Wasteland 2 und Shadowrun Returns wären hier die aktuellen, die beiden letzten über Kickstarter mit je ~50 USD. Vermutlich wegen Fan und so. 

Wenn es ein Spiel gibt mit dem ich mich definitiv über längere Zeit beschäftige, es auch mehrmals durch spielen würde oder was mir ansonsten außerordentlich gut gefällt bezahle ich aber auch mal mehr. Findet man leider nur noch sehr selten. Mein letzter Vollpreistitel war The Last of Us. Für EVE Online habe ich damals definitiv auch einen höheren dreistelligen Betrag ausgegeben...


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. März 2014)

Ich würde sagen, 10€. Aber unter der Prämisse, dass alle Bugs, oder zumindest die gröbsten beseitigt waren. 

Ganz wenige zum Vollpreis nach Release oder als Vorbestellung, Borderlands 1+2, Skyrim und Arma3 schon in der Beta. 

Die meisten aber in Steam Sales oder von der Grabbelkiste.


----------



## TheOnLY (9. März 2014)

[x]<10 € (Budget-Versionen, Pyramide)
fast nur Indie oder Steamsale


----------



## labernet (9. März 2014)

kommt wirklich drauf an, bf4+premium waren immerhin 74€ für mich (sogar preorder), aber auch nur, da ich recht aktiv bin in einem 8v8 bis 32v32 competetive team. Ansonsten max 20€, dadurch, dass es sagenhafte steam sales und humblebundles gibt.


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (9. März 2014)

Die Katze im sack , kaufe ich schon lange nicht mehr. ergo 0-60 € , kommt halt auf die jeweiligen Test's an.


----------



## beren2707 (9. März 2014)

[X] <20 € (Abverkauf)

Das schwankt bei mir sehr stark. Da ich momentan als Student im Endstadium des Studiums kaum noch Zeit habe, warte ich bei Spielen gerne ein bisschen, bis sich für mich ein Zeitfenster öffnet, in welchem ich etwas Zeit habe oder das Spiel gerade besonders günstig ist. Um mal die enormen Schwankungen etwas zu verdeutlichen, hier die Preis einiger von mir erworbener Spiele der letzten Jahre:


Dragon Age: Origins: Vollpreis ~45€, Awakening als UK-Import für 15€ zum Release; abermals im Steamsale als Ultimate Edition für ~7,50€ gekauft. Einfach, weil ich dieses Spiel verehre (mehrfach durchgespielt, aberhunderte Stunden Zeit geopfert).
BF3 kurz nach Release als Key gekauft für ~30€, Premium direkt zum Erscheinen als Key für ~40€. Habe es mal mehr mal weniger bereut (besonders bei Premium), bin mit aktuell ~275h Spielzeit aber doch recht lang und gut unterhalten worden.
Far Cry 3 im Steamsale für 5€, FC3: Blood Dragon im Sonderangebot für 1€. Bislang nur BD angespielt, kaum Zeit dafür gehabt.
Diverse Humble-Bundles (etliche normale HBs, Origin-Bundle (2x), Warner-Bundle etc.); grundsätzlich immer BTA, also zumeist ~3-4€. Grandiose Titel dabei, im Nachhinein hätte ich jedesmal mehr zahlen sollen, aber die Möglichkeit des geringen Preises und die doch begrenzten finanziellen Mittel verleiten mich pers. etwas dazu, recht wenig zu zahlen.
Bioshock Infinite vorbestellt als UK-Key für ~24€, mit dabei verdienter Shopwährung und Aufpreis von ~5€ noch den Season Pass dazugekauft. Mega, sowohl Spiel als auch der Preis.
Dead Space 2 Uncut UK-Vorbesteller-Edition für ~22€ zwei Tage vor DE-Release erhalten. 
BF4 vor ein paar Wochen über den Origin-Mexiko-Store für 13,74€ gekauft, da mich die BETA zum Glück von der Vorbestellung inkl. Premium bewahrt hat. Warte nun auf ein Angebot für Premium bei <20€. 
Allgemein viele Spiele in Steamsales (L.A. Noire, Darksiders II, Tomb Raider etc.), i.d.R. nicht viel mehr als 10€, 5€ oder weniger sind gerne gesehen.
Anderweitige Bundles bei "seriösen" Keysellern (Uncut Bundles; z. B. The Darkness II, L4D2 etc.), pro Spiel im Schnitt 2-3€.
Wie man sieht, sehr unterschiedliche Preise, je nach Spiel. Manches Spiel hatte seinen Vollpreis nicht verdient, während Titel im Ramschverkauf für einen Appel und ein Ei den Vollpreis verdient gehabt hätten; hinterher ist man immer schlauer.  Bin also recht flexibel und gebe für Spiele, die ich unbedingt haben möchte, auch gerne mal ordentlich Geld aus.  In letzter Zeit wirds aber tendentiell immer weniger, da ich die Spiele immer erst eine Weile nach Release kaufe und sie eher aus Sammeltrieb auf Halde habe.


----------



## natalie (9. März 2014)

<20€
Ich gebe sehr selten mehr als 20€ für ein Spiel aus. Es sei denn, es überzeugt mich sofort in den ersten Tests. Das letzte Spiel, was das geschafft hat, war Skyrim. Das habe ich zum Vollpreis gekauft damals.
The Witcher 3 wird dieses Jahr definitiv zum Vollpreis gekauft (evtl. sogar als Collector's Edition). Möglicherweise noch Dragon Age 3, wenn die Vorab-Tests gut ausfallen.
Ansonsten warte ich lieber einige Monate auf ein Spiel. Was heutzutage teilweise an verbuggten Games zum Release rausgehauen wird, ist schon ziemlich frech.


----------



## drebbin (9. März 2014)

35€ ist mein ungefährer Durchschnitt

WoW ...Add-ons, Key-Käufe(Bioshock Infinite, Crysis 3)

Aber natürlich auch Vollpreistitel die sofort geholt wurde (Guild Wars 2, Diablo 3) und leider auch zum Teil nach 2-3 Stunden direkt weggeschmissen wurde (GTA 4 mit ner Radeon Karte)


----------



## bofferbrauer (11. März 2014)

Puh, schwierig.

von Open Source bzw. Gratisspiel aus meinem Thread bis hin zum 150$ Kickstarter war so ziemlich alles dabei.

Onlinekäufe sind allerdings, von Kickstarter mal abgesehen, generell aktionspreise bzw. Bundles. Sogar bei GOG kaufe ich meist nur Games wenn sie mal wieder eine Sonderaktion starten

Physische Discs (wenn man denn noch welche findet, werden ja immer rarer diese Dinger) Gibt es bei mir meist in Form von Coverdiscs oder Abverkauf älterer Sondereditionen. King's Bounty: The Legend habe ich etwa in der Collectors Edition auf den Grabbeltisch (da hat jemand wohl Collector falsch verstanden ^^) für ganze 5€ gefunden. Das beiliegende Shirt dürfte den Wert schon übertreffen. Earth Universe ( Earth 2160 inklusive seiner Vorgänger, Organizer, Shirt, Audio-CD usw...) dagegen hatte mich noch 35€ gekostet, aber das Hauptspiel war damals noch nicht all zu lange raus (ok, ist mehr als 5 Jahre her)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aus der Rubrik "blöde Fragen spät nach Mitternacht":



Es gibt keine blöden Fragen, nur dumme Antworten


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. März 2014)

Da hier viele die teuersten Titel posten, die sie gekauft haben, noch mal der Hinweis:
Es ist nach dem Durchschnitt gefragt, nicht dem Limit. "<80 €" heißt nicht, dass man sich einen Titel für 79,90 € gekauft hat, sondern dass bei den letzten Titeln entweder keiner unter 50 € oder mehrere der 100 € Preisklasse dabei waren!


----------



## BertB (11. März 2014)

ist echt schwer zu sagen, habe auch 35€ angekreuzt, da ich schon massig games vom wühltisch hatte, teilweise für 3€,
aber auch x panzer mit kostenpflichtiger tarnfarbe in WOT, monatelanges abo hatte ich auch für das game, also für wot hab ich gut was hingelegt.
wenn ich ein einzelnes game im laden kaufe, wart ich meist auch, bisses von 50€ auf 35€ gesenkt wurde,
außer ich will sofort, oder man weiß, dass die senkung jahre dauern wird (blizzard)


----------



## bofferbrauer (11. März 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da hier viele die teuersten Titel posten, die sie gekauft haben, noch mal der Hinweis:
> Es ist nach dem Durchschnitt gefragt, nicht dem Limit. "<80 €" heißt nicht, dass man sich einen Titel für 79,90 € gekauft hat, sondern dass bei den letzten Titeln entweder keiner unter 50 € oder mehrere der 100 € Preisklasse dabei waren!


 
Naja, ich habe Abverkauf angekreuzt, aber dieser Preis beinhaltet auch meine Konsolenspiele. Falls jetzt nur rein PC Spiele gemeint waren, sind wohl die Auswahlen Budgetversionen oder Online Aktionen richtiger gewesen.


----------



## miles1200 (11. März 2014)

Von free2play Titeln wie league of legends (Lieblingsspiel) bis zu 70/80€ Blockbuster Titeln (ala CoD)


----------



## polarwolf (12. März 2014)

Interessante Umfrage, die ich genau beantworten kann, da ich Buch führe über die Games, die ich kaufe. Im Schnitt habe ich 15,22 € ausgegeben, da sind auch die Versandkosten für Teile dabei, ich bestelle öfters im Vereinigten Königreich (unzensiert, günstig, Original-Vertonung). Ansonsten habe ich natürlich auch oft bei Steam-Sales oder GoG zugeschlagen. Die Games, für die ich am meisten bezahlt habe sind StarCraft 2 WoL (59,99€), Rage (49,99€), Metro Last Light (49,99€), Crysis 3 (44,99€), Assassins Creed 4 (42,99€), Duke Nukem Forever (39,99€), StarCraft 2: HotS (37,89€); Far Cry 3(37,49€); Tomb Raider (34,64€), Bioshock Infinite(34,64€). Bis auf Assassins Creed und vielleicht noch Duke Nukem waren sie das Geld wert. Am anderen Ende der Skala habe ich auch ein paar Juwelen ergattert (Splinter Cell Blacklist - 0€ mit neuer GraKA), Black Mesa (0€), Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood (0€, war als Vorbestellbonus für CoJ: Gunslinger enthalten); Crysis Warhead (2,49€), Deus Ex: HR (2,84€); Hard Reset (3,37€), Crysis (4,49€), The Witcher 2 (4,99€), Mirrors Edge (4,99€), alles absolute Schnäppchen und gute Spiele.


----------



## Thallassa (12. März 2014)

Ich hab für meine 246 Spiele in der Steam-Bibliothek (Retail hatte ich mal Spiele, mittlerweile nimmer) insgesamt 645,94€ ausgegeben. Macht im Schnitt 2,62€ pro Spiel.

Ich hab mal 7€ angekreuzt, weil ich von mehr ausgegangen bin, rechnerisch war's dann aber unter 3€
Sind halt Indie-Games und Bundles. Die teuersten Spiele waren:

Alan Wake (28€ zu Release)
Borderlands 2 Season Pass (29,99)
Resident Evil 6 (30€ zu Release inkl. Season Pass)
Deus Ex: Human Revolution (22€ im Winter Sale bei Steam)
Alan Wake: American Nightmare: 12€ zu Release

Alle anderen Spiele in meiner Bibliothek haben mich weniger als 10€ gekostet. 
Lustigerweise habe ich viele AAA-Titel letztes/vorletztes Jahr (zu oder kurz nach Release) geschenkt bekommen. Ich liste mal kurz auf:


Spoiler



Bioshock Infinite -> Never Settle
Saints Row 4 -> Never Settle
Thief -> Never Settle
Tomb Raider -> Never Settle
Sleeping Dogs -> Never Settle
Borderlands 2 -> Geburtstagsgeschenk
Alice: Madness Returns -> Weihnachtsgeschenk
Batman: Arkham City (Nvidia-Code)
Batman: Arkahm Origins (Nvidia Code)



Tomb Raider und Bioshock Infinite waren mein eigenes Never Settle, die restlichen kamen alle von Freunden die dankbar dafür waren, dass ich ihnen nen neuen Rechner zusammengebaut hab


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2014)

[x] _<120 € (Sammler Editionen)_ 

 Kommt darauf an was geboten wird und wie groß die Gier ist. Die letzten Editionen habe ich alle für Kleingeld erworben. Bei must have spielt Geld eine eher untergeordnete Rolle und bei der Masse warte ich eher bis die Flöhe aus dem Pelz fallen. In der Masse werden meine Games als Retail gekauft und wenige Games als DLC


----------



## Zeus18 (16. März 2014)

<50 € (günstige Angebote gesucht)


----------



## -Atlanter- (16. März 2014)

[x] <20 € (Abverkauf)

Ich kaufe mittlerweile viele Indie-Games als Download für je nach Spiel und Zeitpunkt 5-10€. Habe auch schon spiele für 0€ gespielt. Das waren dann Flashgames, Freetoplaygames oder Never Settle Reloaded-Titel wie Bioschock Infinte und Blood Dragon. Eine Einschränkung auf Spiele die ich "meistens" spiele ist schwer zu treffen. Die meisten meiner Singleplayerspiele spiele ich einmal komplett. Selten nur zur Hälfte oder 2 Mal.

Spiele für zwischen 40€ und 60€ sind bei mir schon deutlich seltner, die letzten waren: Deus Ex: Human Revolution (Releasekauf), Xcom (Releasekauf), Skyrim (Releasekauf), Batman Arkham City (Relasekauf), Metal Gear Solid: The Twin Snakes (gebraucht, aber sehr selten)


----------



## hendrosch (16. März 2014)

Für mich ist das falsch gestaffelt.
<0,50€ Humble Bunde 
<2€ Bundles (pro Spiel natürlich)
<7,5€ Abverkauf
<15€ erst gekauft nachdem die Bugs draußen waren
<35€ nach Angeboten gesucht (obwohl das bei mir trotzdem beinhaltet "es ist da = muss es haben", denn ich habe schon seit Jahren nicht mehr als 30€ für ein Spiel zum Release gezahlt)
<55€ es ist da = muss es haben

Wenn man einen Durchschnitt ausrechnet wird durch ganz viele Spiele für weniges Cent (5-6 für ~0,7ct) wahrscheinlich was um die 5€ rauskommen. (denn Indie Games sind schnell zu 1/3 gespielt wenn sie auch oft mehr Spaß machen als AAA Titel und ich habe wenige AAA Titel zum Release gekauft meist so um die 5-10€) 
So sind übrigens alleine 128 Steam Games und dazu kommt noch Origin und Uplay Retail...


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (16. März 2014)

Unterschiedlich:
- GTA VC und SH3 habe ich am Erscheinungstag gekauft (jeweils 50€)
- GTA SA und IV habe ich für je 30€ gekauft
- Mafia 2 für 15€
- AFP gab´s nicht für weniger als 110€ (ist aber auch weniger ein Spiel)
Mittlerweile habe ich genug Geduld, um auf die Preissenkung auf ca. 35€ warten zu können. Da sind dann auch meistens schon Patches gegen die Bugs verfügbar.


----------



## Capone2412 (18. März 2014)

Ich kaufe Spiele für 30-40 Euro und zwar ab Release.
Mittlerweile bekommt man doch legal Keys für Steam, Origin, UPlay & Co für sehr viel weniger, als die 59 Euro Media Markt Preis.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. März 2014)

[x] <35 € (erst-gekauft-nachdem-die-meisten-Bugs-raus-waren)


----------



## Yutshi (19. März 2014)

Durchschnitt ca. 10 bis 15 euro.
Zuletzt kam Tomb Raider für 7,30 euro dazu - anstelle von 50 euro bei Steam ( zu dem gegebenen Zeitpunkt des Kaufs).


----------

